# Star Wars: The Last Jedi - Das Ende der Jedi - Spekulation



## Matthias Dammes (25. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: The Last Jedi - Das Ende der Jedi - Spekulation* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: The Last Jedi - Das Ende der Jedi - Spekulation*


----------



## Honigpumpe (25. April 2017)

Demnach könnte Luke versuchen, auch Rey zu einem Grauen Jedi auszubilden? Zumindest nicht unplausibel. Das würde der nächsten Episode auf jeden Fall die dringend nötige eigene Identität geben, wenn Rey nicht zu einer bloßen Wiedergängerin Lukes wird.

Irgendjemand meinte ja hier im Forum, Disney macht erstmal drei Reboots. Diese Angst ist jedenfalls nicht ganz unberechtigt. Wollen wir mal hoffen, daß es nicht so kommt.


----------



## Triplezer0 (25. April 2017)

Ich rechne persönlich auch mit der Erschaffung eines neuen Ordens, der sich von den strikten Lehren des Jedi Ordens abwendet.

In den Republic Commando Büchern von Karen Traviss ging die Autorin auch auf diese Problematik ein (gute Bücher, falls es jemanden interessiert, dort wird auch die Thematik der Klonkriege in einem neuen Licht behandelt, inbesondere im Hinblick darauf, dass der tolle, gute Jedi Orden kein Problem damit hat eine Sklavenarmee für seine Zwecke einzusetzen)

Diese Veränderung würde meiner Meinung nach auch gut zum Ton des ersten Films passen.


----------

